# $5.00 Sony Find XR-7200



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

So I picked up a sony pull-out tape head unit (XR-7200) on a local thrift store for 5 bucks. I can't find much on the net about, unless I buy the download. Maybe you guys can help? It doesnt have a built in amp but it does have fron/rear/sub preouts. also CD changer controls (which I'm going to try to make an AUX in)

-Mike


----------



## kilostoys (Jan 28, 2011)

you will need a XA-C30 source selector to use the m-bus (and audio-in) if you want to use more than just an external cd changer. i found a site that has a C7200 manual as a pdf (they have lots of manuals) but not the 7200, pretty close i would think. 

usermanualguide.com

never know what help it might be...


----------



## lev00221 (May 7, 2009)

Hey Mike,
Nice find! I have had lots of Sony head units since the late 80's. My first install was with a Sony XR-7400 and a CDX-A30 in a 1981 Datsun 280ZX. I still have some of this old equipment. Do you have specific questions? Perhaps I can be of assistance.
Luis


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Post a pic! I love flea market & thrift finds. Going out now actually to see what I can find!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

free download of user manual here, I just did it and it works, if this is the one you have:

the second link on that page is more detailed and is also free:

Sony XR-C7200 Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - Car Receivers


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not my picture, but it looks just like this. I can't find much about it because the newer model XR-C7200 info keeps coming up. I know this much: its a dead-head, 4ch preamp outs plus subs, cd changer control, made in Japan and I LOVE the way it looks!!!

There was also an Alpine tape deck but its was newer, made in China, and didnt have the harness...


----------



## joihan777 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had the XRC7200 for years. Love the feel of it. It states 40w/channel.

Am currently looking for a XA-300 Unilink adapter so I can add aux input from my mp3 player.

Is your XR7200 working now? Did you get any aux input into it?


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

I still haven't messed with it at all. I'm going a different route in my build so it's just going to sit in the garage, I guess.


----------



## tr6lover (Sep 3, 2013)

Silver6...

Sent you a PM, check it and get back to me..

Thanks

Paul


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

silver6 said:


> Not my picture, but it looks just like this. I can't find much about it because the newer model XR-C7200 info keeps coming up. I know this much: its a dead-head, 4ch preamp outs plus subs, cd changer control, made in Japan and I LOVE the way it looks!!!
> 
> There was also an Alpine tape deck but its was newer, made in China, and didnt have the harness...


back in the 80s that was my dream deck,,I still like that deck,it is soooooo sexy looking and it has a killer sound,I had sony deck that was like 2 years before this deck came out,it was a "full-logic deck also,only the volume knob and bass and treble knobs were analog....I used to love that full-logic tape-transport..I have some old High-end alpine decks.one is a 7864 dead-head cassette deck and the other one looks like the 3-cd mini changer deck that Alpine made back in the days...man i miss those days.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Xscorpion ALAIXR (ALA-IXR) Alpine, JVC & Sony Auxiliary Adapter

Does anyone know if I could use this to turn the CD changer input into an AUX in?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

your sony unit has a 13-pin din cable for the changer connection, not the unilink style of that adapter.
mark


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

well, poop.


----------



## hgoodwiniii (May 16, 2017)

Hi all, I have a Sony XR-7200 I want to install in my old school car; There is an electronic type component on the red accessory wire that I have determined is bad; Can anyone let me know what this component is (resistor, Noise Filter, etc.) and do I need it? You can see it wrapped in black in the attached picture. Thanks


----------

